# [SOLVED] laptop to tv(hdmi) not all showing



## tmartin245 (May 28, 2009)

no matter what settings i choose, i can't get everything to show correctly. it picks up the tv fine, goes straight to viewing on it. but all the edges are cut off :/ grr, please help.


----------



## tmartin245 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: laptop to tv(hdmi) not all showing*

wow, all i had to do was set it to tv only, not showing on my screen, and then it allowed me to "resize hdcp desktop". nvidia control center, solved


----------

